# Moving to Khamis-Mushayt



## sverrone (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm thinking about moving to Khamis-Mushayt to teach...will be living on the PS1 or Nassim compound...Any thoughts?


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

Boy, thats a long way from anywhere! Have you looked at the map? Thats a couple of days drive from Riyadh, or Jeddah. We drove through maybe twice, on the way from Sharourah to Abha and back.Abha would be the nearest bigger town, and I would class that as very provincial, albeit with some tourist traffic going through to the mountains. I hope you are very self sufficient and adventuresome. Mind you, I am assuming from your name you are European.
jp


----------

